# Heres the debate....



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

So my professional friends out there...old and young how do you set a bowl..BTW I'm not asking because I don't know..I'm curious on people's methods


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use YouTube for direction...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer a plate, unless it's for soup then it goes right in front of me with my drink on the left side.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Packed tightly to minimize flare ups. So I hear.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ook didn't think on a plumbing forum I'd actually have to say toiletbowl to get an answer lol


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I wasn't aware there were too many options. Not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ook didn't think on a plumbing forum I'd actually have to say toiletbowl to get an answer lol


I never smoked anything out of one of those.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> I wasn't aware there were too many options. Not sure what you are asking.


Not the 420 forum lolol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I never smoked anything out of one of those.


Clean your glasses Mr. Shins. He didn't say toiletbong.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Watercloset happy now?


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Not the 420 forum lolol


Seriously, I'm not sure what you are asking. I wasn't aware of too many different ways of setting a Toilet Bowl.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well some believe in plaster some dont


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I set it the way Home Depot instructions say to.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I never smoked anything out of one of those.


You can borrow mine it should fit your bong


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

If the flange is good I use wax ring, johnny bolts, plaster and then silicone around base (if new construction I let the tile guy grout it after I install no silicone). When done I snap off excess bolt put some plaster in the cap and snap it on, also new tank supply.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> If the flange is good I use wax ring, johnny bolts, plaster and then silicone around base (if new construction I let the tile guy grout it after I install no silicone). When done I snap off excess bolt put some plaster in the cap and snap it on, also new tank supply.


How come you don't finish the base with plaster out of curiosity...I always feel the silicone turns color etc


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ook didn't think on a plumbing forum I'd actually have to say toiletbowl to get an answer lol


On a plumbing forum it should be called a "water closet"


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TPWinc said:


> I wasn't aware there were too many options. Not sure what you are asking.


Possibly asking if the bowl wax goes on the flange or the bowl.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> How come you don't finish the base with plaster out of curiosity...I always feel the silicone turns color etc


Plaster turns moldy and gets pee stained, if you're silicone is smooth it should stay white looking. But grout is the best way to finish 

I put my ring on the flange!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Plaster turns moldy and gets pee stained, if you're silicone is smooth it should stay white looking. But grout is the best way to finish
> 
> I put my ring on the flange!


Yea I do too I guess everyone has their own techniques


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody here use rubber gasket?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody here use rubber gasket?


I never have...only have used wax even on a urinal


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Associated Plum said:


> On a plumbing forum it should be called a "water closet"


 Yes it should but for this thread we should continue calling it a toilet to avoid confusion. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I never have...only have used wax even on a urinal


 Rubber gasket are much better than wax gasket for WATER CLOSET !!!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Rubber gasket are much better than wax gasket for WATER CLOSET !!!


I don't doubt it just use to wax I guess


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Foam/rubber if on a slab. Wax on everything else.

Silicone to the floor, all but the back couple inches. Sometimes a little putty in the caps if they don't click right. Brass johnny bolts. WB has the ones you don't have to cut or snap off, they are sweet!

Wax on the flange.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Foam/rubber if on a slab. Wax on everything else.
> 
> Silicone to the floor, all but the back couple inches. Sometimes a little putty in the caps if they don't click right. Brass johnny bolts. WB has the ones you don't have to cut or snap off, they are sweet!
> 
> Wax on the flange.


Is plaster a dying practice...I set every bowl in plaster..no rocking and a clean finish...if grouts left over.ill use that


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Is plaster a dying practice...I set every bowl in plaster..no rocking and a clean finish...if grouts left over.ill use that


 Plaster? Only plaster I know is plaster of Paris... never done it, silicone with opening in back as others say..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i used plaster paris once yes only once never again no i use silicone all the time


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*It*

2 wax rings


1 to butter the flange, seal it so no water can travel downward

1 to seal between bowl and flange. Ring always goes to the flange. 


This way if I have a leak, it doesn't do structural damage with my name on it. 


I shim the toilet, use clear silicone at the base most times leaving the back open.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Old timer once made me set his tub in plaster, I wanted to use structolite, as this is what I've always used.. He was adamant about it and had the plaster, I did put plastic on top of the plaster in case it stained through.

On a water closet never, never even seen plaster when pulling out old ones.. 
Could be an area thing..


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody here use rubber gasket?


Use them quite often with concrete slab


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Foam on wall hung urinal and other. Wax ring on home install. No friken plaster or grout, I thought you guys were joking. They are a PITA to pull, if the foot print changes it looks like poo. I like nothing unless the thing is uneven then sillycone with the back open so they can see if the ring or flange goes to poo.

And please no grout on urinals... Fing worst.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> 2 wax rings
> 
> 
> 1 to butter the flange, seal it so no water can travel downward
> ...


This seems like a lot of extra work if you are doing it on every toilet you set. Not sure if I would trust it to keep water from running down into the joist space. :sweatdrop:

But if it saves you from flooding one house I guess it's worth the hassle. :thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I grout every toilet that doesn't set just right (grout doesn't yellow as bad as plaster or caulk/silicone. If i have a wax ring with horn it goes on the flange without horn it goes on the horn of the bowl. I only use brass jonni's and prefer WB 5/16.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I tile my urinals in bahahahaha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I tile my urinals in bahahahaha


Damn... its jnohs's buddy...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I prefer a plate, unless it's for soup then it goes right in front of me with my drink on the left side.


Unless you are right handed, then it goes to the right.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Bill said:


> Unless you are right handed, then it goes to the right.



I am right handed, and fat so nothing stops the fork thats why the drink is on the left.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I tile my urinals in bahahahaha



Well played sir, well played indeed.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I tile my urinals in bahahahaha


Have you been in Cincinnati lately cause I pulled a few like that just the other day. Had to grind all the way around them with a diamond wheel on a grinder and reset with a large grout joint. PITA


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Have you been in Cincinnati lately cause I pulled a few like that just the other day. Had to grind all the way around them with a diamond wheel on a grinder and reset with a large grout joint. PITA


Wow sorry man


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Plaster every time. No need to shim and once the plaster sets it's not going anywhere. I did have to pull a couple up, and although it was annoying I don't think it would be much worse than trying to pull one up that was siliconed. As long as the plaster is dry and bolts removed just gotta rock it and maybe give it a good nudge to break it free. It doesnt really "bond" to the porcelain the way thinset would do to tile or something to that degree. Once the bowl is free you should be able to just scrap away the plaster with a spackle knife. On the other hand try pulling up a toilet with half a bottle of cone under it. Then have fun peeling all the small pieces off the floor for about forty minutes.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulldog Plumbing said:


> Plaster every time. No need to shim and once the plaster sets it's not going anywhere. I did have to pull a couple up, and although it was annoying I don't think it would be much worse than trying to pull one up that was siliconed. As long as the plaster is dry and bolts removed just gotta rock it and maybe give it a good nudge to break it free. It doesnt really "bond" to the porcelain the way thinset would do to tile or something to that degree. Once the bowl is free you should be able to just scrap away the plaster with a spackle knife. On the other hand try pulling up a toilet with half a bottle of cone under it. Then have fun peeling all the small pieces off the floor for about forty minutes.


I agree 100% this is the way I was.taught


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Wax on the flange if I need two wax rings I put a horned one on top. Shim if needed dap if customer wants or if floor is way out of whack. Never used plaster did work for a guy once that used rocktite around the bottom.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I agree 100% this is the way I was.taught


I recently set a toto curtain bowl in grout to make it look pretty and had to lift it to set a temporary bowl in.its place BC the h/o didn't want us.using it..I had a hell of a time getting the grout off the bottom


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I tile my urinals in bahahahaha


Now the guy who did that shoud be in the dictionary under the term - A$$ Hole.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bellboy said:


> Wax on the flange if I need two wax rings I put a horned one on top. Shim if needed dap if customer wants or if floor is way out of whack. Never used plaster did work for a guy once that used rocktite around the bottom.


 
Then he did it right.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone dynamite in flanges after crappy remodels?


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

wax on flange, bolt bolts to flange w/extra nut and washer, silicone or caulk to seal bowl to floor


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tank to bowl first. Whadda bout you guys?

Then install seat leaving on the plastic, bolts in flange, wax, tighten, hackzall off bolts (save brass), egg cups, pated copper closet riser. Repeat 8-10 times. That's what I do every day lately in the lovely factory I work in.

Plus 8-10 shower trims, oversee plant improvements and answer stupid questions all day.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Tank to bowl first. Whadda bout you guys?
> 
> Then install seat leaving on the plastic, bolts in flange, wax, tighten, hackzall off bolts (save brass), egg cups, pated copper closet riser. Repeat 8-10 times. That's what I do every day lately in the lovely factory I work in.
> 
> Plus 8-10 shower trims, oversee plant improvements and answer stupid questions all day.


I.usually set bowl first then install tank Imo it's a lot easier


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I.usually set bowl first then install tank Imo it's a lot easier


this


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I.usually set bowl first then install tank Imo it's a lot easier


If you leave the closet bolts kind of loose so you can rotate the bowl it also ensures that the tank is square to the bowl and square to the back wall.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> If you leave the closet bolts kind of loose so you can rotate the bowl it also ensures that the tank is square to the bowl and square to the back wall.


Valid point


----------

